# Alice Saucer Eyes



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

A friend sent this to me from Petfinder. I hope this brings a smile to the cat lovers out there esp those with  FIV cats .


I had adopted a cat with FIV in the Spring 2003 from a rescue group that had an adoption space in my local pet store. Shortly thereafter they placed another FIV+ cat in their showcase area. She was a skinny, sweet little girl who was a "hard adoption" because in addition to her condition, she was 11 years old - too old for most people looking for a new cat. She also came from a hoarder's home so she was very shy. 

The rescue group called had called me to see if I might consider adopting this cat too: I went to take a look at her and as soon as they opened her cage she walked over to where I was sitting on the floor and planted herself in my lap. I took her home immediately and named her Alice Saucer Eyes because she just sat in the middle of my floor and looked around with her eyes sooooo wide open as though she couldn't believe that she finally had a safe home.

Alice just passed away at the ripe old age of 21 - she had 10 years of unlimited and unconditional love; she slept by my head every night and woke me with happy chirps and purrs every morning. She never had any sort of illness - not even a cold - until the last month of her life despite being FIV+. I'm so grateful that I didn't automatically say "no" to adopting her based on her age and medical status because she gave me so much joy every minute that we were together.



Mandycat
New York , NY


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I look for seniors or otherwise unadoptable cats and have NEVER been disappointed. They have so much to give - it may take a bit to settle in but it is so worth it. What a blessing to have 10 more wonderful years to share love and joy with this girl!! I love this story! My Missy and Zipper are getting so old now, but I know that it won't be long after they are gone that I will look for other old babies to share my love with.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm just bawling after reading this  That is the best rescue story I have ever read. How lucky this kitty was, and she knew it. You made her life wonderful. I will be sure to share your story with my vet, he is a holistic vet and agrees that FIV is not a death sentence and that good health and proper care can give an FIV+ cat a long life. I am so, so sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine how you feel. Hopefully you can be an angel again to another kitty who needs rescuing and you will find that special kitty to help heal your heart. Alice Saucer Eyes was just beautiful. May she rest peacefully and may you find some peace in your heart for being and angel to your beautiful kitty.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Mitts & Tess said:


> A friend sent this to me from Petfinder. I hope this brings a smile to the cat lovers out there esp those with  FIV cats .
> 
> 
> I had adopted a cat with FIV in the Spring 2003 from a rescue group that had an adoption space in my local pet store. Shortly thereafter they placed another FIV+ cat in their showcase area. She was a skinny, sweet little girl who was a "hard adoption" because in addition to her condition, she was 11 years old - too old for most people looking for a new cat. She also came from a hoarder's home so she was very shy.
> ...



GOD BLESS YOU MANDYCAT!!!...
How blessed ALice was to have you in her life....Her story has me crying....


----------

